

Avoid Exposing Concurrency: Hide It Inside Synchronous Methods - edw519
http://www.ddj.com/go-parallel/article/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=220600388

======
unwind
Heh. I read this as a travel-safety tip, "Avoid Exposing Currency [...]",
which made the last two words amusingly surprising. :) Perhaps that doesn't
work if you're a native English speaker, though.

------
bsaunder
Thanks for posting the printable version of the article. Much more pleasant.

